# An ex-girlfriend



## cfusionpm

We're still friends and she wanted me to take pics for her. My strentghs have never been portaits, so with some strong back light, make-it-up posing, and googled PP techniques, I came up with these:

1.






2.


----------



## Tiny

that back light is really distracting. Her arm blends in with the background on number 2. But i like the lighting on her.


----------



## Sw1tchFX

Possibly go on location? I mean, really how bad could the weather be in San Diego? and combined with the 50 f/1.4... She's definitely not ugly, so i would think it's pretty tough to mess that up. 

the whole living room microfiber couch thing isn't too awesome. Get back to the basics, simplify, go outside into open shade and ditch the speedlights.


----------



## cfusionpm

Ironically, it has been rainy for the past week!


----------



## MarcPPhotography

Second one I like, the first one her hand is all cut off by the angle she was holding it.  PP is alright too


----------



## JimmyO

cfusionpm said:


> Ironically, it has been rainy for the past week!



So


----------



## Iron Flatline

I like them, although in 1 both her hands seem awkward.


----------



## BekahAura

I like 2 much better than 1. The skin on her face and hand in the first one looks splotchy.

Despite the tiny bit of overexposure on her arm (which I didn't notice until someone pointed it out), I think the second one is gorgeous. I'm not sure why, but the color of her shirt seems nicer too.

Nice work.

Bekah


----------



## SNAPaPHOTO

If you have CS4 go in and make a copy of the layer, and use surface blur to smooth out the skin. Watch around the arm though might blow it out more in #2.

Oh course you will want to inverse the slection and paint the filter on to only be on skin. Send me a private message if you want details. You can also search on youtube for surface blur for CS4.


----------



## JackRabbit

No, don't use the technique listed above unless you ABSOLUTELY NEED TOO. It almost always turns out looking crappy. If your lighting is correct, you shouldn't need blurring. For inspiration, you should definitely check out magazines at your local grocery store next time you are there. The best ones are Vogue, Marie Claire, and there is one more but its name escapes me at the moment.


----------

